# John Deere X730 Front Grill Install



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Hello 
I have searched everywhere including these forums and have
come up with nothing?
I have a 5-year-old X730 that most of the plastic black grill stand-offs
that hold it to the hold and anchor the headlights in are broken off.
I can not find any procedure for this or toque for the screws being 
this whole thing is plastic. 
Any help would be fantastic.
I really appreciate any help you can provide.
Mark


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello BarelyUsed, welcome to the forum.

Attached is a parts diagram for your headlights, grill, and hood. If you have all of the black stand-offs, you might want to fasten them back in place with JB weld epoxy. I doubt you will find torque specs for plastic. Just use your best judgement.

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/72090/referrer/navigation/pgId/617747081


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hello BarelyUsed, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Attached is a parts diagram for your headlights, grill, and hood. If you have all of the black stand-offs, you might want to fasten them back in place with JB weld epoxy. I doubt you will find torque specs for plastic. Just use your best judgement.
> 
> ...


Thanks, BigT 
I thank you for your time.  I am starting with a new slate on this one.
I have a new black grille ordered since most of my stand off's are busted
into a bunch of pieces. I think all of this was put together at the factory 
by a robot. So new headlight bulbs, grill, and front emblem if it does not come
with the new grill. I just hope I can put it together without breaking any
of the new ones. And I love J.B. Weld!!!  
BarelyUsed


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I buy JB weld by the BIG tubes!! I think they are 10 oz.


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

OK, thanks, my friend.  


BigT said:


> I buy JB weld by the BIG tubes!! I think they are 10 oz.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

More and more of the mower OEMs (even John Deere) are starting to use plastic body rivets to attach trim panels and grills. They've used them for years to attach the plastic "skin" on ATVs, so they hold up well and can take a beating while holding plastic trim pieces firmly in place. ATVs use 8mm(5/16), just drill a 5/16 hole, push the base through, and then push down the lock. I work on a lot of ATVs so I buy them by bags of 100, but they sell them at the big name auto parts stores in 10 packs

Body Rivets

Plastic Body Rivet


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Hi Bob 
Yea what flips my lid is there are only 400 hours on this tractor and the hood has only
been off one time. I even have the brush guard in the front. Plus I bought it New. 
I am 61 years old and treat this Beast with care. Now on my cars, those plastic body rivets 
are all over the place.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

BarelyUsed said:


> Hi Bob
> Yea what flips my lid is there are only 400 hours on this tractor and the hood has only
> been off one time. I even have the brush guard in the front. Plus I bought it New.
> I am 61 years old and treat this Beast with care. Now on my cars, those plastic body rivets
> are all over the place.


They work well, are easy to use, will hold just about anything, and you won't even notice them holding that black grill in place.


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Well, they say pictures are worth a thousand words?? With no directions, I just went at it.  
All the old stuff.


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Now the new stuff. No directions!!! 
I jumped all over :-( I took 98 pictures but did not feel right posting them all. lol 
I hope this helps someone? down the line.
O and it was only 145 hours on this tractor. 
BarelyUsed


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good job!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... That's the same sad old story of being a mechanic. I could take the space shuttle apart, putting it back together without instructions would definitely be a gamble for the first guy to ride in it, and there's no way in hell it would be me


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep... That's the same sad old story of being a mechanic. I could take the space shuttle apart, putting it back together without instructions would definitely be a gamble for the first guy to ride in it, and there's no way in hell it would be me


Well, I did have 2 bolts left over lol, took me about 1/2 hour to it figure out. 
There were only 14 bolts used, so I figured I better find out where the last 2 went.  
Thank goodness for the cell phone, always take pictures of anything you're doing.
A must if you are ordering parts and not putting your project back together right away.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Good job!!! Looks like your new headlights are more "sparkley" that the old ones.? Nice looking tractor!


----------



## BarelyUsed (7 mo ago)

Thanks so much  I am proud of that JD
Cost enough lol 😝


----------

